# Todi



## heffergm (Jan 1, 2012)

This is a long shot but I figure it can't hurt...

I'm going to be in Todi with my six year old daughter for roughly 3 weeks beginning the week of the 10th of August. On the off chance anyone here has children around that age, I'd love for her to have someone to play with as time permits.

We'll be in school for ~3 hours a day, and I'm hoping to spend some time at the piscina comunale as well (anyone happen to know if you can walk there from centro storico? I know it's ~3km, but a half hour walk isn't a big deal. I'm more just wondering if the roads are semi-suitable). 

Or if anyone would just like to grab a coffee or food and speak either american english or broken italian, i'm game.


----------

